# Merry Christmas



## Pudge (Nov 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all my outdoor friends and fellow hunters and huntresses!!!
Enjoy the long weekend.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

+1


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Ditto!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Same here! :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :O--O:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW,,,Santa just hit our house!

To everyone on UWN,,,,,,Merry Christmas and a happy new year,,,,Ho,Ho,HO...


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

If Mickey is a mouse. Donald is a Duck, Pluto is a Dog. What the heck is Goofy? He's an elk!And one of the good guys! Merry Christmas and a great New Year!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

In our house,,,Goofy is an elk alright...He even dresses up for the holidays every year.[attachment=0:3ao4030s]chritmas goofy.jpg[/attachment:3ao4030s]


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

That is truley a goofy elk. take him witha bow or rifle? I've got a Goofy buck but don't have a clue how to post pictures.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

oldfudd,,,Archery, I personally haven't hunted with a rifle since 1992............

But I do get to see a whole pile of rifle hunters every year,,,,,"Gett'in it done".


----------

